# Projekti dhe shërbime > Pyetje - përgjigje >  Per cfar sherben referimi ?

## EuroStar1

Ne panelin tim, nder te tjera ndodhet dhe nje referim. Doja te dija nese eshte e mundur se cfar do te thote ?

Faleminderit

----------


## Deni_Boy

Nuk eshte ndonje gje kush e di se c'fare... Psh kur rregjistrohet 1 anetare i ri pervec opsionneve email password etj eshte edhe opsioni "REFERUESI" qe mund te shkruash emrin e nje anetari qe eshte i rregjistruar ktu.. Cdo anetar i ri qe bohet register e shkruan emrin tend tek ai opsion shtohet nje numer...
Besoj se me kuptove!

Me respekt,
Deni_Boy

----------


## EuroStar1

Rrofsh Denusho

----------


## Deni_Boy

No problem.. Po paté naj problem tjeter me kontakto nqs kam munci me te ndihmuar  :shkelje syri: 

Me respekt,
Deni_Boy

----------


## MaDaBeR

> Ne panelin tim, nder te tjera ndodhet dhe nje referim. Doja te dija nese eshte e mundur se cfar do te thote ?
> 
> Faleminderit


Sherben me teper nga ana statistikore, admin shohin se cilet jane anetaret qe kane ndikim me te madh e qe kane sjelle me shume shoqeri apo te njohur ne forum.

----------

